# Best Surge Times - LAX & Queen Mary port



## Bootsy (Aug 21, 2019)

Hey ? Good Peeps, 
Those of you living and/or driving in LA County area, what time ranges and days tend to typically be best to catch Surge at LAX or Queen Mary


----------



## Thef9llowing (Aug 29, 2016)

Not worth to drive all the way to LAX waiting lot for the stupod surge


----------

